# Would you go smaller or bigger given the choice?



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

All opinions welcome and this is not a "Teacup" thread 

If you were looking for a pet Chihuahua, would you look towards a puppy that was on the smaller or bigger side? Or would it not matter to you?
I used to think slightly larger Chihuahuas were healthier, but my beautiful Honey was 5lb and died at 9 years old from mitral valve problems.

I guess the obvious is to avoid extreme smallness....unless you are prepared and know about the possible consequences...."our" little Bambi that Robin "shared" with us blessed us with that knowledge...thank you Bambi x

I have Jago who is about 8lb and Miss Rosie who is approx 4lb.

Barbara x


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

I only have one chi and she is still a tiny puppy so I can't really comment, but I am very interested in hearing what others have to say! Nice thread!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I like smaller. Coco is a little over 4 lbs. and is as big as I want for a chi. I love them all, don't get me wrong. I have experience with the little ones and I prefer them small and healthy. It's conducive to our lifestyle. Good thread.

Obviously, our little Bambi (RIP) was small and unhealthy. That's a whole different topic.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

avbjessup said:


> I only have one chi and she is still a tiny puppy so I can't really comment, but I am very interested in hearing what others have to say! Nice thread!


Yes, I hope we'll get some thoughts and opinions 

Though I've just realised it sounds like a bit of a question about breast enhancement!!! :noops:

Barbara x


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> Though I've just realised it sounds like a bit of a question about breast enhancement!!! :noops:
> 
> Barbara x


That's what I first thought!!! :lol:


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

it wouldent matter to me about size 
i go for temperment and personality wich me zac has lots of lol he just makes me laugh all the time honey on the other hand is quiet but i just love how she loves to cuddle in with me she is my cuddle bunny both my babies weigh 4 1/2 lbs approx at 6 and 7 months

so there you go size does not come into it at all for me


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

avbjessup said:


> That's what I first thought!!! :lol:


Trust me! I say some of the silliest things 

Sorry everyone this is a genuine question 

Barbara x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

if i was looking for a pet, size wouldnt be a consideration, health and temperament are more important to me, id only buy off someone reputable who was breeding within the standard but if the pup turned out to be huge or tiny as long as there were no health implications that would be fine


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

For everyone...

Would the size of your existing Chihuahuas influence your decision? I think I would "hope" for a puppy that would be no bigger or about the size of Rosie. Too much bigger and I might worry it would be too much for her. Too small and I would worry that Jago might be too boisterous. Not that he is bad, he's 7 now, so more settled.

Barbara x


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I would love a 1 lb so I can carry in my purse...LOL....


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Nana4u said:


> I would love a 1 lb so I can carry in my purse...LOL....


Mmmm I was thinking more along the lines of what would be best for my present babies and the pup 

Barbara x


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't think I can go too small cause I'm afraid I will step on them.....i would love between 4 and 6 lbs....that's perfect size for our living space and also easy for us to take them places when we travel.....


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> All opinions welcome and this is not a "Teacup" thread
> 
> If you were looking for a pet Chihuahua, would you look towards a puppy that was on the smaller or bigger side? Or would it not matter to you?
> I used to think slightly larger Chihuahuas were healthier, but my beautiful Honey was 5lb and died at 9 years old from mitral valve problems.
> ...


 I don't think it matters as long as it's not a (tea cup),then i think you have health problems.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Nana4u said:


> I don't think I can go too small cause I'm afraid I will step on them.....i would love between 4 and 6 lbs....that's perfect size for our living space and also easy for us to take them places when we travel.....


I think that is a nice size too 

Barbara x


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

as long as they are nice and healthy im not that bothered  To be honest when I looked into getting a chi because even the biggest chi is still small, I didnt think much of it at all!!xx


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

Loki's 5.5lbs now at 13 weeks old and I can't imagine having a dog that never got any bigger than he is now just because I don't think they'd be able to handle the terain of our walks. He can't always manage steps some times they can be too high for him and he has tried to defend steps too high when I thought he would stop and he rolled down it sideways lol. From what we can gather he'll be 10lbs at very most and our vet thought less because he said he has tiny paws. I'll be happy with him reaching a size that's bigger than a rabbit lol.

We'd probably stay with a dog about the same size as him I think.

I would love a piraneese (sp?) mountain dog one day (they look like bears) but that will have to be a long while in the future when we have enough room for one.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

well i think either way, going through a breeder, i would end up with a chi that is smaller, since bam is almost at 9lbs now (fatty needs to lose a little weight now) i really don't mind though i think bam is just the perfect size for me so while i would probably end up with a chi smaller, it wouldnt make a difference to me if they ended up being bam's size. i dont think i could really handle a tiny 3lb dog because i would be afraid to play with him the way i play wiht bam and i love our playtime!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I would prefer smaller. I love my little baby girl, but I was told she should have been about 4-6 smaller than she is now. Honestly after seeing the mother I kinda expected that she would be the size she is now. But having the idea of a 4 lb dog and ending up with an 8 lb dog kinda leaves you still wanting another one that's a bit smaller  However with as klutzy as I am, I am grateful that I do have a larger baby. And I think she's adorable so I can't really complain.


----------



## tylerlott (Apr 2, 2009)

i would go for the area around 4 pounds my chi will grow up to be about 4 pounds if you go small you have health problems but if a chihuahua has to much fat and stuff you will also run into health problems i recomend staying in the area of 4 5 6 or even 7 pounds


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Larger. Definitely larger. The really small ones scare me, and I'm still very nervous around Tilly. 

The size doesn't matter to me so much as the build. Most of the chis that I go gaga over are the thicker/cobbier build. I don't prefer leggy chihuahuas. Boo is a leggy chihuahua. I love him, and I'm not saying that they're "bad" dogs, just not my preference. A chihuahua could be a ten to twelve pounder, be as tall as a shih tzu, but have the chihuahua appleheaded build, large eyes, and legs proportionately shorter in comparison to his/her body, and I'd drool. Take for example, Roscoe....one of the chis my breeder bred and sold. Size-wise, he's no one's ideal. Looks-wise, I'd take him over a precious 2 pounder anyday. Sorry the pic is so large, but it's hosted on another site that doesn't allow for saving.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

I prefer chihuahuas in the size of 4 to 6 pounds too all mine are 5 1/2 and under pounds

I think these sizes are just right for me!!

I do prefer the boys smaller but in my case my boys are nearly all the biggest although we have a new addition i made sure she was over 3 pounds which she is 4 pounds at 6 mths which is ideal for me


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

i dont think i would care about size of a chi. hiro seems to be a bigger chi to me...but i have no other chi's around me to compare him too...also to be honest i didnt know anything at all about chi's when i got him...i fell in love with him at first sight. and couldnt imagine life without him.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

To tell you the truth, I wouldn't really care either way. I think Boss is still tiny even though he's 5lb. And really, with my kids, a smaller chi wouldn't make it and I wouldn't want to stress 1 out like that.


----------



## fitzy (Mar 30, 2009)

I think I would love a small one, but ONLY because I've just had big ones...LOL


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

When I decided I wanted a Chi, I went to look at a couple litters and was mainly looking for personality over size. Saw a couple pups that were scared to death and very unsocialized and then saw Brody's litter and fell in love. He was so loving and happy and that sold us. 

He's 7 months old now and I haven't had him weighed lately, but would guess he's right at 4 pounds, since he was 3.7 a month ago when he got neutered. To me, that is a great size. Still little enough to take everywhere but not too big. I like them around the 4 pound range, but I do LOVE the tinies too! And the bigger ones. Oh shoot... I love them all. LOL!

Brodysmom


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Even though Lady's usually six pounds...and Abby's 2.5 pounds...I prefer Emmy and Zoe's weight 3.5 pounds...


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i like my chis a bit bigger, more to love lol 

my smallest is tippy and she's 3-4lbs , Justice was a tiny girl when we got her i was so scared i'd heard her. i was so used of bigger chis.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Bigger. Bigger is sturdier and less likely to break something and more able to care for itself. I worry every time Kali runs amok that she's going to fracture something. After all, it isn't about what's best for me, but what's best for her.


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

Ollie was 5.8lb at last weigh-in, but it's tough to know exactly what he is now (a few months later), since he has different, much more active, summer habits. Somewhere around there, anyways.

If I got another Chi, I would go for a smaller one (3.5-4lb assuming it was healthy), just for the portability and cute factor, since having a little girl would be adorable. Buuut... I'm considering an Italian Greyhound puppy for my second dog, which would be about 8-10lb, and much bigger just because of the legs. I'm so torn!

Bigger Chis are cute, but the deciding factor for me to get a Chi for my first dog was to have a small dog.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

As I understand it, you can't equate small or large size to health, as it's perfectly natural for a small parent to birth a large dog, or a large dog to
birth a small dog.

I would always put personality before size, but I speak purely as a pet owner.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

carrera is 8 lbs. and chicco is about 3 lbs, not sure if he'll make it to 5 lbs or not...
we really like carrera's size even though shes on the bigger side (she not really bigger just longer) she is less fragile and can jump on the bed and handle steps great. were hoping chicco will eventually be able to jump on the bed using the bench at the end, right now its not looking like it will happen. although i do love how small chicco is, it makes it great for taking him places, but also easier to wiggle out of my arms as well. 
i love them both for different reasons but me and my husband always talk about how great carrera's size is due to how capable she is like i said...but as stated a 4-6 lb. would be a good size as well


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

I am lucky to have one "normal" size and one slightly larger. As previously stated, when I was looking it wasn't based on size but rather temperment and who would choose me. 

Harley weighed in at a whopping 7.9 pounds and Simon was 5.1 lbs. Harley is a long legged boy while Simon is more cobby. I am truly blessed that I have them in my life - I can't imaging what life was like before them!


----------



## *gillian* (Jan 31, 2009)

mine range from 2LB-12LB but most of them are between 4-6LB juicy is 2 LB a nightmare to keep weight on her angel the 12LB carnt get weight off her i have no probs with the rest so i would say 4LB-6LB


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

My two are around 3.5 and 4.6 pounds, and they don't really seem that small to me... Cause i'm used to them i guess. To be honest, I do prefer them on the smaller side, as long as they are healthy of course. Their small size is a feature of the breed, and the standard does state something along the lines of 'if two are equal then the more diminutive is preferred'.


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

I agree with everyone- healthy first and foremost. that being said i do prefer them on the larger size. Georgia was 4.5lbs and very fragile- Jax is about 5.5lbs and still growing. I do like that I can worry a little less about him.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

As long as there healthy it wouldn't bother me, Ella was so tiny for ages and all I wanted her to do was grow a little so she was less likely to be injured with the others when they played rough.


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

Rubyfox said:


> As long as there healthy it wouldn't bother me, Ella was so tiny for ages and all I wanted her to do was grow a little so she was less likely to be injured with the others when they played rough.


Certainly looks like you've got a full pack there and all very beautifull, poor kitty's completely outnumbered though lol.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I think it depends on the dog's personality also. I worried so much for Bambi. She was quiet and much more of a snuggler. She stayed out of too much playtime. Chloe is a beast. She jumps up, grabs on to Coopers jowls and hangs by them. He is a solid, muscular 7 pounds. Chloe is still under a pound and a half. At this point, I don't even worry about her. She sets him straight and yelps at the top of her lungs if something happens that she doesn't like. She is not a frail "small" one at all. I don't believe I'm going to have to worry one bit about her. I wish you guys could see what she's doing right now. She's really something, this one.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Rubyfox said:


> As long as there healthy it wouldn't bother me, Ella was so tiny for ages and all I wanted her to do was grow a little so she was less likely to be injured with the others when they played rough.


That's how I feel as well.

Rylie was 2.5lbs when she was spayed at 6 months, and I was so worried about her. She weighs 4lbs now that she's 3 years old, and I like how she's not so tiny. She has a large soft spot, and when she was smaller it used to worry me even more.

I like my chis to be in the 4-6lb weight range. I wouldn't mind a smaller one, but I'd rather a 4-5lb chi than a 2-3lb one.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

All of mine are on the smaller end of the standard. But if I was able to "choose" their size, I'd go with a 4 lb. adult. Nice little size, and not as much worry.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm hoping we'll find a puppy that is around the size of Rosie, I think ideally that would be best 

Barbara x


----------



## chilady502 (Nov 20, 2008)

At first I really was set on s small pup but after researching so much I realized chis are as small as you can get regardless. Also, after visiting a breeder I realized how much more important temperment was to me. Zoe came to me as soon as I saw her. Both her parents were on site & they were both very friendly as well. When I saw how social she was even as a pup I knew she was mine. Zoe weighed almost 1 lb. when I took her to my vet at 8 weeks and now at 10 mo. she is almost 5 lbs. I would probably stick to the 4-6 lb range if I was getting another.


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

While I think all Chi's are lovely and the smaller "Runts" are just too frickin adorable when I went looking for Emma I wanted one with nice bones and healthy and from good bloodlines and I am more fond of shorter muzzles and Emma's got a short stubby muzzle and good size bones and she will fit just where I want her 4-5lbs.

I have a 1.5lb yorkie and even tho shes always been healthy I always worried more with her like spaying and getting stepped on by visitors and hawks picking her up so easily so I would not have another dog as tiny.


----------



## iheartchanel (Mar 22, 2009)

Chanel is probably about 6lbs now. She's perfect size for having small kids around and I wouldn't trust a dog any smaller than her playing with big dogs, like she loves to do. I do want my next one to mature to about 4lbs, but size is not an issue with me.
The other chi currently in our household is probably 8-9lbs and I wish I could dognap him when I move.

So I guess im another that doesn't care. As said before, I go for personality. I like that I have a 6lb dog who believes she's as big as a pit bull. We're both fiery little girls. Perfect match.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I love them all, but I have to say I'm partial to "bigger" ones (which sounds so funny when you're talking about a 5 or 6 pound dog)


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

All this talk about sizes and weights makes me want to weigh Loki again soon. My bathroom scales need a new battery but it's ok he sits quite nicely on my flat kitchen scales lol.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

When Peek was 4 pounds at 6 months old I just couldn't get use to him after having 12 pound dogs and up. I'd pick him up and he'd squeal because his little arms were so short and I'd be holding him wrong. I was so scared of hurting him and he'd be playing rough with our 28 pound Xolo,that my nerves were shot. I'm now happy that he's at the 6 pound range and can hold his own. Anything smaller is a too small for our crazy household.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Rochelle said:


> When Peek was 4 pounds at 6 months old I just couldn't get use to him after having 12 pound dogs and up. I'd pick him up and he'd squeal because his little arms were so short and I'd be holding him wrong. I was so scared of hurting him and he'd be playing rough with our 28 pound Xolo,that my nerves were shot. I'm now happy that he's at the 6 pound range and can hold his own. Anything smaller is a too small for our crazy household.


I'm completely threadjacking this, but you have a Xolo?! I love Xolos... they're awesome. Could you post some pictures of him?


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm glad our three are larger, because they all play rather rough and we don't worry about them getting stepped on or breaking bones just by jumping off the couch. All three are about 8-9 lbs. Trixie is well-balanced... thin but muscular. Sasha is a tub but the Vet says she is healthy, just stocky. And Rufus is skinny, all legs and tallest.


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

Misty is 3 pounds and I would love a bigger dog to chuck around !

I didnt choose Misty though she came to me when I put an advert online asking for an older chi.........She was just sooooooo small and cute that I couldnt say no to her.

i worry about her little legs but shes quite rock hard really!

xxxxxxx


----------

